# Today I hate skiers!



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Tell me, does your IQ drop when you strap on the skis?


I nominate this for quote of the week. In fact, I may have to make this my signature. LOL :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll spray the shit out of them, slowing me down, the push/Ollie my way over their skis between them. If they wanna say shit they can see me at the bottom. That line bullsit pisses me off....


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I guess sometimes being on a small hill isn't so bad...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

slyder said:


> I guess sometimes being on a small hill isn't so bad...


It really only happens on the super busy weekends.... Over Christmas for instance. When they are lined up like ducklings on the hill coming down I'll buzz them at a safe distance.... It's funny doing in on a blue or black just to rub it in that they suck....


----------



## gchyld308 (Dec 9, 2011)

I hate the line! I also hate when they decide that turning 3/4 of the run just isn't fun enough so they decide to use the whole run. And it's always on the blacks that you want to bomb.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

So, you ram him, then what?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Am I the only one that just rides over the top of their skis and doesn't care?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Nah, my boy does too....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

He's lucky he can play dumb and ignorant to them at his age. I miss those days.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Sick-Pow said:


> So, you ram him, then what?


you keep going


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Sick-Pow said:


> So, you ram him, then what?


Well, didn't hit him hard enough to knock him over, just moved him aside. Unfortunately I had my ipod on so no exchange of opinions was possible. I did however yell some advice at the top of my lungs as I realized what was happening, so there's no way anyone didn't know what the problem was. Something along the lines of "Jesus CHRIST you have to block the WHOLE FUCKING RUN?" or words to that effect.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> He's lucky he can play dumb and ignorant to them at his age. I miss those days.


Nah, if they say shit he will just flip them off an haul ass...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

skier dad ran in to me while strapping in last sunday, told me, "That was a bad spot to put your foot..." and he was dead fucking serious. Are you fucking kidding man? You run in to me and then tell me it's my fault because of where I put my foot? How bouts you don't ski so close to someone who's obviously prepping to strap in that you can't stop in time to avoid them? It's not like I jumped in front of him, I put my foot behind my board to bend over & wipe out the ice/snow from the footbed... Told him I had the right of way according to the code and he just said "Sure you do. Sure you do" as he skied away I held back, only because I was riding with my 9yo nephew at the time. 

99/100 times when someone bumps me or whatever they apologize, and I'm totally cool with that. Shit happens, you know. But don't ski in to me and then blame me for it!

What upsets me most about the situation is that you just know this is the type of asshole old skier who will take this incident and validate his opinion that all snowboarders are punk ass kids that don't deserve to be on the same mountain.

If I could've punched him in the throat and gotten away with it I would have.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I've never sprayed anyone in my seven years of riding, but next time I see dumbasses like this. I don't really care. This and the idiots in the park who don't go fast enough to make it off the jump and just flop over at the lip. AND THEN lay there and laugh about it. I swear to go I'm gonna ollie and bonk your god damn head. Just because your a kid does not mean you don't have a brain.


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

Is there a thread to vent hate for skier's actions? or will this one soon be it? Have a feeling if it is, this will be an epic thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

Both sides do it you know. There's the snowboarders that line up across the lip of the run yacking away while strapping in. They can't move to the side so people can get through. They have to sit on their ass in everyone's way. Then there's my personal favorite snowboarder who has no business being on the run as he slip-slides all the way down the run. That way he can turn what used to be good snow into ice that much faster.

The problem is never snowboard or skis. It's ass hats who do stupid shit like block the entire lane.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

LiVeRideFcK said:


> Is there a thread to vent hate for skier's actions? or will this one soon be it? Have a feeling if it is, this will be an epic thread :thumbsup:


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/47193-damn-skiers.html#post488686 here you go.


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

Late December I was standing in the lift line and some old skier ran into to me from behind, and you know what he told me? To watch behind me next time! I made sure I tore that geriatric fuck a new asshole. It seems like assholes like that think they do no wrong.


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

CheoSamad said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/47193-damn-skiers.html#post488686 here you go.


Dope exactly was i want looking for.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Tell me, does your IQ drop when you strap on the skis?


LOL! No, my IQ is consistently bad regardless of what's on my feet.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Apologies to all the members who are part-time skiers. Tell me, does your IQ drop when you strap on the skis?


Dick! haha

Yeah, It's the damn tourists.. I just ride over their gear or shoot in between them when they are blocking my favorite lips/drops, if I'm really feeling it.

I only stop at the bottom, It doesn't matter whats on my feet..


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

I was in line at Whistler on a Sunday (that right there was my biggest problem), and had this skiier behind me for about 40 minutes in line. EVERY time we inched forward this ass would come on top of my board with his skis. Once or twice I am cool with it, mistakes happen, but every fucking time!!!! I am a very mellow/calm person and have worked in customer service for 12 years so I can take a LOT, but wow I almost blew a gasket here.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> I know this is over-generalizing and we're all enjoying the mountain yadda yadda yadda, but some days I just wish I had my two-handed sword on me and I could cut a swath of skiers. Grrrrrrr.
> 
> Started first thing in the morning, going down Unicorn (black diamond run for those who don't know Seymour). There was a gaggle of skiers ahead of me going back and forth using up the entire run as skiers do. I cursed them soundly as I passed each one, until there was only one ahead of me. So we come around the corner, ahead is the part of the run where it narrows down right at a roller. And right on the top of that roller are five....... skiers. Side by side by side by side. Only one small space left on the far right. Me and the lone skier head for the open spot. He gets there first. AND STOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MOTHER FUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So I rammed him. Honestly, I couldn't stop, and honestly according to the Alpine code it was my fault.
> 
> ...


fuck them. people are fucking stupid.

I've started to piss off a couple skiers this year. "You ALMOST hit me" waaaaaaaaa "Hey look out!"

Fuck off, I'm starting to enjoy it. If you can catch me, we'll have some real fun.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

Donutz said:


> I know this is over-generalizing and we're all enjoying the mountain yadda yadda yadda, but some days I just wish I had my two-handed sword on me and I could cut a swath of skiers. Grrrrrrr.
> 
> Started first thing in the morning, going down Unicorn (black diamond run for those who don't know Seymour). There was a gaggle of skiers ahead of me going back and forth using up the entire run as skiers do. I cursed them soundly as I passed each one, until there was only one ahead of me. So we come around the corner, ahead is the part of the run where it narrows down right at a roller. And right on the top of that roller are five....... skiers. Side by side by side by side. Only one small space left on the far right. Me and the lone skier head for the open spot. He gets there first. AND STOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MOTHER FUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So I rammed him. Honestly, I couldn't stop, and honestly according to the Alpine code it was my fault.
> 
> ...


Yes my iq drops when I strap into skis. Been doing it for nearly 30 years.
Yes it was your fault that you didn't ride with the limitations of the crowd and conditions. be that cattle, sheep, skiers, aliens, bare spots etc.

Yes skiers are alarmingly annoying to me, however boarders are equally annoying to me. Skiers like to go up the sides of slopes, between a tree or two, the DART out sideways along the slope. They also do that back and forth shit then suddenly stop or cut sharply another direction NEVER looking. Boarders like to take it too fast for their ability or the conditions and tend to try to cut through a group of people on newb slopes going MUCH faster than the others ASSUMING no one is going to cut into their direction. Which of course you found out; however, it doesnt sound like it was a newb slope and did not warrant the sudden stop of the skier, unless it was to say "HA" to you and try to get you to biff.

Do boarders do this? of course, but they have the advantage of knowing 1. they are slower and 2. can turn their head easier to see if traffic is coming.

Hell I turn my hear over my blind side sharply to ensure I'm not crossing a path, if I am instead of progressing I sharply turn or stop because I know a decent skier is going to already be thinking AVOID and continuing on is usually a bad idea. 

Boarders laying in the middle of the slope is the reason why skiers find them annoying. That and they like to congregate at the top of the lift. 

Every year I run over someone or their board off the one lift at my local hill which is like dropping into a halfpipe. For some reason it's really steep and in 30' with ruts put in the ground from people getting off the lift, no back foot strapped in, it's hard to avoid people just standing there. The carnys they have working the lifts just sit there dazed and never say anythign to them. Occasionally a good worker will scream out the window "hey move away from the lift" but they get tired of 8th graders flipping them the bird and not being able to legally whoop their asses, so they just let them sit there. 

I think in either case, this is why on almost every weekend I had a paintball gun with me lol. 

So in short: yes skiers are annoying, it's MUCH easier for me so my IQ does drop, and on the flip side, boarders are annoying too.


Bottom line: the slopes are too congested on the weekends, and not congested enough on the weekdays. I say during the weekdays they raise lamas on half the slopes to makeup the cost of opening new slopes for teh weekend crew...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Nope! I do it too.
> 
> Friday night at Meadows we had the plague show up again( high school busses). I come down off of the bowls hot and as approach MHX there is a group of idiot teeny boppers completely blocking the lift entrance. Stupid fucks look right at me as I am riding up with fuck you expression so I just rode right over one punks top sheet. Fuck stupid people!


Bus Kids!!!! I got yelled at by number 1 snowboarder dad for screaming at him for having his kid in the park and using the urban rail lips as jumps. Some people get really pissed when you say the kiddie park is over there.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

gprider_capita said:


> Late December I was standing in the lift line and some old skier ran into to me from behind, and you know what he told me? To watch behind me next time! I made sure I tore that geriatric fuck a new asshole. It seems like assholes like that think they do no wrong.


i would be speechless because i would be in such a blind fit of rage i wouldnt know where to begin bitching him out



i think we can all agree that there are brain dead retarded skiiers and boarders that seem to lose all common sense when on the hill. Heck i have caught my self numerous times being dumb, like hauling ass in front of people where trails merge, cutting people off, getting too close, stopping dead in the middle of the hill...but i always catch myself and fix it or apologize quickly, which usually gets respect back from the victim of my stupidity. And while this is not suppose to be an attack on skiiers, it is a general consensus that while there are dumb skiiers AND boarders alot of it boils down to the attitude of the skiiers and how they think they rule the mountain and anyone on a board is a low life, simpleton punk. and that is why there is a lot of hate towards them from the board community, not because they occasionally do dumb things, but because they dont take responsibility for those dumb things.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

lets figure this out:

-most people are stupid.

-of the small percentage that are smart, we can EASILY assume that MORE than 50% of them on the slopes will find and turn to snowboarding.

Therefore, if there is an equal number of skiers to snowboarders, the skiers are obviously stupid, in the way, on vacation, gapers, tourists, yardsaling, doing a family zig zag tour through the large-feature park, and deserve to be yelled at, ridiculed, and in particular, when possible, and only safely, jibbed. (Saw an epic combo of three of these happen with dad and his oh-so-beloved? 4 year old that ended up the jibEE a couple weeks ago)


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Skier, boarder, none of the above; people in general are just fucking stupid, oblivious and self centered. They drive the exact same way too. The fucking idiot who merges onto the freeway and never looks over to see what's going on. There can huge fucking signs indicating a lane ends and they never signal and merge; they wait until the run out of room and get butt hurt because there is traffic next to them. The poke along in the fucking left lane, holding up dozens of people. Another one is the fucking super competitive douche who insists on driving 10 under when no one can pass then will fucking do 80 when there is a passing lane.


Absolutely! Really don't enjoy driving haha.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> *doing a family zig zag tour through the large-feature park*, and deserve to be yelled at, ridiculed, and in particular, when possible, and only safely, jibbed. )


WHY!? I dont get people's reasoning behind it! the run with the jumps and jibs is all roped off except at the top, and you can clearly see its just a normal run but with jibs all over it and people spinning and doing tricks..what is the reason for saying "hey, im taking my family through here so we can snowplow to avoid all of the obstacles in the way"

then the dumb ass 6 year olds on skis snaking your line so then can get 6" of air jumping off of the side of the transfer to the feature! GAH!


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

I had this happen to me a few weeks ago in Austria.

I was on a relatively flat piste, keeping my speed up as otherwise I'd end up skating it. There's a late teenage Austrian girl to my right, just in front of me. I clocked her early on and made sure I followed the code and gave her the right of way.

I got as close to the left of the piste as I could to go past her, so that I a) didn't scare her, but more importantly b) she wouldn't make an erratic turn and I'd hit her. I honestly mean that I couldn't have got out of her way any further.

On this piste, there's a run that drops off to the left. Most people will signal their intentions wayyyy before the turn so that other people know that they're going to be turning left. This girl, however, was dead set on going forward and was keeping her speed up.

Anyway, as I'm preparing to go past, out of nowhere she makes an almost 90degree turn RIGHT in front of me. She didn't look at all, so had no idea what was around her. As I said, I had clocked her early, so I had the smallest amount of time to attempt to kick off as much speed as possible. I dug my heelside edge in as much as possible, and slowed down throwing myself onto my ass, but I still ended up hitting her. Luckily I had kicked off enough speed that I didn't knock her over, and she didn't seem that injured. She started apologising in German -- and I know enough to say that it's OK, asked if she was hurt, etc.

Out of nowhere, who I assume to be her father appears. He's this big, stereotypical Austrian guy... think Otto (the German dude on the ranch) in Malcolm in the Middle. He's snarling at me in German, like some fucking bear. He unclipped his skis, threw his poles on the ground, took his gloves off and started walking towards me (and I'm still on my ass on the ground at this moment in time).

Honestly guys, you have no idea how hard and frustrating it is to convey just how much of a dick someone is when you have to do it in another language. It's like a whole new challenge. Again, I knew enough to tell him to fuck off, it was his daughter, etc. She's stood between me and her Dad acting as some sort of barrier to stop him from getting to me, saying that it was her fault etc. It was the most unreal situation ever.

TL;DR: Skier girl cut me up, was apologetic, her Dad is a fucking bear and tried to kill me


----------



## Lunchball (Jan 2, 2012)

I had a skier douche, wearing a pinned striped sport coat and a fedora, ram into me from behind on my second run down the hill with my new board a couple weeks ago. 

I was definitely pissed about that, but the saving grace came when I realized that after this moron rammed into me from behind (I was trying to ride with my board straight down the fall line and popping from edge to edge to bleed speed) that I ended up riding him down the hill for about 100 feet. It was hilarious, I was basically sitting on this guy's back with my board still down the fall line while using him as a head first butt board. When I realized what was going on after the first second or two or crash, I put my hand on his head, pushed his head into snow, and was able to stand up and ride the rest of the hill.


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> It's way past time for another mass extinction and this time we need to be the ones in the die off.


Holy shit Snowolf you are one angry wolf ;P


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

Not trying to play devil's advocate here, but does this same sort of "etiquette" apply for all levels of runs? Where does a new snowboarder like myself learn how to carve and link turns then if I can't use a lot of the run? 

I understand the concept of not plopping your fat ass at the top of a run and bullshitting with your friends for 30 minutes. At the same time though, why do I see so many people bombing beginner runs? I got chopped blocked by a 12 year old over the weekend who was bombing a green run. He took a lot more damage than I did, but I was still upset that he was going that fast on a beginner run in the first place.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

Derp said:


> Not trying to play devil's advocate here, but does this same sort of "etiquette" apply for all levels of runs? Where does a new snowboarder like myself learn how to carve and link turns then if I can't use a lot of the run?
> 
> I understand the concept of not plopping your fat ass at the top of a run and bullshitting with your friends for 30 minutes. At the same time though, why do I see so many people bombing beginner runs? I got chopped blocked by a 12 year old over the weekend who was bombing a green run. He took a lot more damage than I did, but I was still upset that he was going that fast on a beginner run in the first place.


it's totally fine to use a decent amount of space, just don't start getting erratic and making sharp turns in front of people without looking first.

i was at brighton, or solitude, don't remember which, a few weeks ago. at the top of a lift there is a sign that says "don't stop here, keep moving" so that there is room for people to get off the lift. sure enough, there was about 5 dumbasses standing about 3 feet in front of the sign. how dumb can you really be? it was a mix of skiers and boarders. i don't discriminate against skiers, there's plenty of dumb boarders too.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

howeh said:


> TL;DR: Skier girl cut me up, was apologetic, her Dad is a fucking bear and tried to kill me


Same thing happened to me last week. Ultra-wide green run. Maybe 100 yards across. Grom skier taking WIDE turns using 75% of the space. I start to pass and he cuts left into the trees. Sent me over some stumps at ~30mph and I almost blasted a tree. 

I don't mind people who take up the whole run...not at all. What I mind is inconsistency. I snowboard like I drive a car. If I plan on taking a trail to the right, I take my turns on the right. If I plan to slow down, I don't just throw on the brakes (unless I have to). If I stop on a run, I get WAY over to the side...off the run if I'm able to. 

As much as people would bitch about it, I wish they had ski hill safety like they have driver's education. Sure, it wouldn't fix the stupid people...but it would at least give us a reason to hold them liable. At least then we could report idiots and have their passes pulled.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Skier, boarder, none of the above; people in general are just fucking stupid, oblivious and self centered. They drive the exact same way too. The fucking idiot who merges onto the freeway and never looks over to see what's going on. There can huge fucking signs indicating a lane ends and they never signal and merge; they wait until the run out of room and get butt hurt because there is traffic next to them. The poke along in the fucking left lane, holding up dozens of people. Another one is the fucking super competitive douche who insists on driving 10 under when no one can pass then will fucking do 80 when there is a passing lane.
> 
> Then they come to a resort and do the same shit on skis or boards. I won't resort ride on weekends because I fucking hate people. I will be in the back country and only resort ride mid week. It's way past time for another mass extinction and this time we need to be the ones in the die off.



I blame our gov and there rules to keep these people alive. I feel good common sense should rule and if you get killed doing stupid shit sucks to be you. I feel we would have far less stupid people if this were to happen. :dunno:


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> They drive the exact same way too. The fucking idiot who merges onto the freeway and never looks over to see what's going on. There can huge fucking signs indicating a lane ends and they never signal and merge; they wait until the run out of room and get butt hurt because there is traffic next to them. The poke along in the fucking left lane, holding up dozens of people. Another one is the fucking super competitive douche who insists on driving 10 under when no one can pass then will fucking do 80 when there is a passing lane.


Actually, I was wondering if I was the only one who thought about this, too. I get the same kind of impatience on the slopes as when driving and you're right, it's because they do the same shit as idiots on the interstate/highway. And just like driving, it's not necessarily speed that causes accidents (though it can contribute to and complicate accidents) but rather, mostly just plain negligence and ignorance.

And yes, there is nothing more annoying than the fucking family who goes through L/XL park just rolling up to the knuckle and then going backwards because they couldn't make it. Or little kids that go off the approaches for jibs like they are mini jumps and even snake someone in the process. I'll just go if anyone snakes me, but I'm not going to run into an 8 year old kid, that isn't worth it. Spray the shit out of their shit-for-brain parents, though.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

The thing that really pisses me off about those kids is that they slaughter the jumps. Literally in two hours the lip to a jump was fucked. The center of the jump had a foot deep halfpipe in it because of all the idiots straight airing it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> The thing that really pisses me off about those kids is that they slaughter the jumps. Literally in two hours the lip to a jump was fucked. The center of the jump had a foot deep halfpipe in it because of all the idiots straight airing it.


Now you're starting to move into the park crew's responsibility. I find myself fixing the approach to the features in the beginner park sometimes because they get trashed to the point where the thing's unusable.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

When I was younger I had the skiers suck boarders rule attitude, but not so much anymore. Recently I am finding snowboarders planted on the hills more annoying than wide "S" turning skiers. I just don't understand the need to stop so frequently on the little hills we have locally. I have never sprayed anyone (unknown to me) intentionally in my life, but 2 weeks ago at a cluster F area where trails merge and their is sort of a switchback style turn, I sprayed the shit out of two clowns totally steezed out but sitting down throwing snowballs at their friends (also seated about 8 ft away). It was somewhat warm, so it was wet, heavy spring style snow and made a thud sound when hitting them. 

My latest pet peeve is just how infrequently people look uphill when starting out after being stopped on the trail. I was bombing the run-out of one of our steeper trails, giving a wide berth to a family(mom, dad and pre-teen child) on my right, that appeared to be looking uphill, but decided it would make sense to almost push their kid in the direction that would place him directly in my line. Was amazing.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

I will have to say I put up with most stupidity but I just cant stand two things. Skiers and snowboarders that block the whole run and snowboarders that think its ok to strap in right below the off ramp of the chair lift.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

It's always going to be different. On a busy day, I would almost prefer people to stop in the middle of the hill, because there is no snow there and everything is pushed to the side. Then they can slip down that ice in the middle of the trail all day while I bomb down the sides in what feels like a few inches of fresh.

I used to try to inform people of the stupid shit they were doing when I had an instructor jacket on, but found that no one would give you the time of day if you were dressed normally.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

Its not a ski or snowboard thing. Some PEOPLE are just assholes. Doesn't matter whats strapped to their feet.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Now you're starting to move into the park crew's responsibility. I find myself fixing the approach to the features in the beginner park sometimes because they get trashed to the point where the thing's unusable.


True, they are supposed to maintain the features, but how many times are they supposed to ride through and rake? Twice a day, maybe three times at parks with high traffic like Big Bear.

I wouldn't want to get to the point where we are denying access to the park based on (freestyle) skill, but something should be done about this. There seems to be a universal rulset most parks post (easy style it, make a plan, respect gets respect etc). Maybe this rulset could be amended to say something about this issue?

We do already limit entrance to park based on general skill as there is a requisite level of being able to control yourself is required to keep from violating the rules. I think the real problem is that the park rules are almost never enforced. I told ski patrol several times about having to stop abruptly on the inrun to kickers because skiiers who rode around on the knuckle decided to stop on the table. They basically told me yea, that sucks, you almost have to have someone spotting for you. No, get people out of the fucking park who don't know how to follow a few simple rules so no one gets hurt.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

pencap75 said:


> Its not a ski or snowboard thing. Some PEOPLE are just assholes. Doesn't matter whats strapped to their feet.



Yep. I see that happening only on weekends. But then stop at the side of the run, time yourself and bomb it. When I want to carve, and I know I will take the whole run. I just wait on the side for a break...in the flow and go. Most of the times you have to be double aware...like you would be in traffic. No headphones on weekends or hard pack days.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

pencap75 said:


> Its not a ski or snowboard thing. Some PEOPLE are just assholes. Doesn't matter whats strapped to their feet.


Yes, and for some reason people behave worse at the resort than they would at work or around town, as if they checked their civility at the door. It's like the looseness of an internet forum but live and in person.


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

Toecutter said:


> Yes, and for some reason people behave worse at the resort than they would at work or around town, as if they checked their civility at the door. It's like the looseness of an internet forum but live and in person.


Great analogy


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

This thread is full of good stuff. Loving that in the same post, we have people advocating for running over others gear and people getting pissed for having their gear run over.:thumbsup:

Repeating what others have said, it's the idiot not what they are riding on.


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

Had a guy grab me at the bottom of the run and yell at me telling me i hit him. I hadnt even come close to anyone on that run. Dude was bloody and disoriented. I thought at first he as just trying to hold himself up. He's was acting all pissed. I laughed it off. I dont know what he thought he was going to do if I said yea I hit you. Got on the lift my buddy turns and is like I took him out. He's a skier of course the boarder gets blamed for it lol. The guy had been making wide turns my friend was about to pass finally when he made his first sharp turn right back into him.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

Grizz, there is a difference between the skier that smacks into your board every time you move a foot in line while waiting for the lift and running over peoples gear because they are completely blocking the run/lift access.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I will say that living in a resort town and boarding/being on the mountain a lot this season I can see why BA is the ANGRYsnowboarder...


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

A lot of the problems you guys are having with skiiers being skiiers in front of you can be solved if when you get close to them call out loudly "on your right/left" then pass them. Thus releasing you from the right of way code.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

^^ works every time. Besides UNLESS I'm dead tired and back on groomers I rarely share my lines with skiers...hmmm It's snowing.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Already mentioned at least once in this thread, but what I hate the most is the side sliding snowboarder that is off-piste totally ruining perfectly good powder because they have no business riding the line they are on. 

Skiers do it too, but I notice it way more with snowboarders. Maybe it's because it's much easier for a crappy snowboarder to halfass their way down a steep run, but I find myself cursing more snowboarders for that reason lately. 

However, I will say that a group of skiers did piss me off on Saturday for standing all over a relatively narrow off-pist run waiting for who knows what.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

schmitty34 said:


> However, I will say that a group of skiers did piss me off on Saturday for standing all over a relatively narrow off-pist run waiting for who knows what.


+ this... I have no problem with people stopping to take pictures, enjoy the scenery, catch their breath (I'm sometimes panting if I've just come down a steep off piste run)

I can't stand people that stop to chat or are just generally sunday driving on the hill. On the other hand I understand that they paid the same thing (probably more) to be there that day, and if they want to waste their time doing just that, it's totally within their right. *grumble grumble*



Whoracle said:


> Grizz, there is a difference between the skier that smacks into your board every time you move a foot in line while waiting for the lift and running over peoples gear because they are completely blocking the run/lift access.


This is one of the few things on the hill that makes me get belligerent. This is like somebody bumping you constantly in the back in line at the bank. BACK THE F*** OFF. Pushing me isn't going to magically get you up the hill faster. Not to generalize but it's usually European skiers with rental skis wearing matching red onesies, talking to each other loudly in a foreign language without any clue as to what's happening around them. They never seem to hear the first "excuse me" either. My girlfriend can be a bitch sometimes. She's great to have in line with you lol...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Put your board on an edge and slightly across your line. Gate closed  I have rear entry binding.,.On more than 3 minutes lines I strap off sometime and just walk the line. They look at you weird if you do that..lol Especially when I stretch my legs while waiting...and pop back in before the chair arrive.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Argo said:


> I will say that living in a resort town and boarding/being on the mountain a lot this season I can see why BA is the ANGRYsnowboarder...


Where I live and how much I ride doesn't play into it.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Where I live and how much I ride doesn't play into it.


then whyumad tho?

:dunno:

Ive never had to run over someones gear or shove them out of the way cause i just couldnt stop in time. i have had some words with a skiier dad that had his young daughter on a run she had no business being on, but i didnt yell at him in front of his daughter. we kinda went off to the side and talked it out like normal human beings, and every time we saw eachother after that, his daughter wasnt with him and we gave thumbs up to eachother.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

I swear, every time I get behind a skier walking sllllowwwwly up a flight of stairs while draping themselves over the hand rail and completly blocking any one else from using the stair...ugh. So frustrating when they never hesitate to point out how we're in their way on traverses. 



The best is the skiers who will damn near knock you over skiing thru an empty maze. Then when they get to the chair and wait for their friends. I've actually told people off for this before... "You just about took me out to pass me in the lift line and then you don't even have the decency to get on the chair?"

assholes.


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

At my hill there are a few types of skiers:

Racers - They normally take up the main trail of the hill, and just run back the gates. They don't cause much of an issue on the hill, besides closing it every third week for a day for a race, and being aggressive in the line up in their spandex suits. I take every chance I get to cut in front of them in the line, or spray them when they ride through the park (carving on the jumps) or in the boardercross (being idiots, yelling, jumping on the rollers, waiting in blind spots, etc.) Nevermind, they're awful. Fucking racers. Also pricks in the lodge thinking they own the place.

Rental kiddies - They're found either with snowblades or short skis. There is two types - one who barrels down the hill out of control. Fun to watch from the chair, shitty if you're on it with them. The other type takes the whole run, and while it is a hassle, I kind of enjoy swinging past them, ollieing over their skis, or carving hard. Both always travel in packs of a hundred, and will stop under every blind crest you can find.

Weekend warriors(side country/park) - I like these guys. They understand how to share a run, how to call a drop, they rip on rental kiddies and racers, and are usually a blast on the chair. 

Casual skiers - The rest that just stick to groomers, and are no worse at sharing than most snowboarders. They're meh, I'll spray if they goof up.


After typing that, I feel like a jerk.


----------



## Rossbobs (Feb 21, 2012)

omg the same thing happened me haha this chick skier looked like she had no idea what she was doing and she just stopped and I rammed her i was pissed when i got back up I murmered f***ing dumbass... haha


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

i used to have a mentality of wiping myself out to avoid a collision. then i changed so that if i'm taking myself out, you're going down with me. now my forearm is my best friend on the mountain. if anyone comes into me, i stick it out to nudge them away while getting ready for a quick hard shove if necessary. i'm not wiping out because of your buffoonery, better you than me, etc. luckily, only once did i have to do that and only one a blue trail going at slower speeds. but if you're still not getting the hint with my forearm up against you, then fuck you, buddy. 

of course i don't do this to kids...yet.


----------



## ShinigamiZR (Jan 19, 2012)

I was carving down the left side of a run, taking about as wide the length of my board, when this kid skier (and by kid I mean a 12yr old) edges all the way from the right side, through my path right in front of me, then turns around and gives me the finger while his skier dad was stopped a little further down watching.


----------



## mc_gutierrez18 (Feb 17, 2012)

almost ran into a bunch of kids skiing side by side and blocking the whole trail.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

I nearly got ran over by skiers twice last weekend. Was going downhill straight as can be, and they just cut in front of me. I made a point to avoid them, and they still manage to find me. Normally not that bad, though. 

Also saw a skier with ridiculously long skis and goggles outside the hood of their jacket barging in on over 40 people waiting in line for a lift. He just rammed into the middle of everyone and straight onto a chair. wtf.

And I saw him again at the top, no he wasn't in a rush to save someone.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

jdmccright said:


> I will have to say I put up with most stupidity but I just cant stand two things. Skiers and snowboarders that block the whole run and snowboarders that think its ok to strap in right below the off ramp of the chair lift.


OMG this. And skiers alway travel in a pack of 4 or more to make it even more annoying... why is that? 

Not only do I want a snowboarding-only mountain, I want one where you can only wear Flows. 

Recently a liftee handed me a pole that a skier had dropped to take up; no problem I thought, happy to help a fellow downhiller. When I got to the top this kid (the Pole Dropper, natch') and his dad were standing _right in the middle_ of the lift hill, I swear, only about 4 feet away from the get-off line. Couldn't believe it. Luckily I was alone and had room to just barely ride past and while tossing the pole towards them. Should have done that with the pointy end.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

eelpout said:


> OMG this. And skiers alway travel in a pack of 4 or more to make it even more annoying... why is that?
> 
> Not only do I want a snowboarding-only mountain, I want one where you can only wear Flows.
> 
> Recently a liftee handed me a pole that a skier had dropped to take up; no problem I thought, happy to help a fellow downhiller. When I got to the top this kid (the Pole Dropper, natch') and his dad were standing _right in the middle_ of the lift hill, I swear, only about 4 feet away from the get-off line. Couldn't believe it. Luckily I was alone and had room to just barely ride past and while tossing the pole towards them. Should have done that with the pointy end.


You should have accidently dropped that pole in some trees on the way up.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

99% of the skiiers in idaho are polite, fair, aware, and have common sense. thank god i dont deal with the kind of crap in this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> 99% of the skiiers in idaho are polite, fair, aware, and have common sense. thank god i dont deal with the kind of crap in this thread :thumbsup:


Lack of tourism maybe? ;D

I've only been to the one by Sandpoint ID, Nice mtn, but it was foggy every single day. 
I went to Sun Valley during the week one day, it was pretty cool.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> Lack of tourism maybe? ;D
> 
> I've only been to the one by Sandpoint ID, Nice mtn, but it was foggy every single day.
> I went to Sun Valley during the week one day, it was pretty cool.


probably :laugh: i might have to retract my statement about sun valley. im not there enough to know the skiier population but that would be the one place where the "entitlement" issue might be present.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

There is a thread for this already > http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-topic-general-discussion/18154-vent-let-all-out.html

Seriously though, this thread just makes me embarrassed about posting here on SBF... and there's two threads titled basically 'lets all hate on skiers'?

Come on people.

Mods, at least change the title to 'we hate stupid, ignorant people' so we all don't look so stupid and ignorant ourselves.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

grafta said:


> Mods, at least change the title to 'we hate stupid, ignorant people' so we all don't look so stupid and ignorant ourselves.


Well that would be a bit of a problem since it was a mod who started this thread :laugh:

The second thread was forked off this one based on something someone said, but *I* don't think it's nearly as interesting.

Seriously, as several people have pointed out, it's asshats that are the problem, not skiers or boarders. But I started the thread with that title because the specific incident that set me off involved 6 skiers and no boarders. The week before, I had an exchange with an asshat who was a boarder. Next time it might be a parent pulling their 3-year-old on a sled through the middle of the run.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Next time it might be a parent pulling their 3-year-old on a sled through the middle of the run.


Really....or you just pulling an example from thin air :laugh:
Stranger things could happen


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

slyder said:


> Really....or you just pulling an example from thin air :laugh:
> Stranger things could happen


Oh hell no. Seymour has a problem where it's a provincial park during the summer, so there's a feeling of entitlement that people can go anywhere they want. We get families wandering around the bunny slopes, building snowmen, running sleds downhill. Lifties shoo them off once in a while, but they aren't consistent about it. I posted about this (maybe in this thread?) that some family built a snowman near a landing and the snowboarders started using it for target practice. It was actually kind of fun.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I certainly agree with the sentiment 'asshats are the problem' rather than skiers as such. In fact, I've had similar problems with people being painsintheass on that same particular run on seymour...

It's more that the thread title doesn't represent the content that is being posted here well, and it looks kinda sad to people passing through the forum for a casual read... and who don't read on past the title


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Whoracle said:


> Grizz, there is a difference between the skier that smacks into your board every time you move a foot in line while waiting for the lift and running over peoples gear because they are completely blocking the run/lift access.


Same to me... inconsiderate people stepping where they don't belong. In both cases education can help the situation. BTW people runnning into the back of my gear in the lift line run about 50/50 skiers/boarders. Wouldn't know about the other situation because I'm aware enough to never do it.


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

i work on park crew at my home hill (too small to be called anything else) and something that gets me upset is when people who are just learning how to ski come to the mini terrian park to ride down it. I have no problems with people learning and falling but please dont do it in the learner park where people who already know how to ride are learning new tricks. The other 95% of the hill is for people who just want to ski or learn how. Ive actually seen parents bring their kids in the mini park and its obvious their kid is still learning to ski, why do it in the park area???


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

CalvaryCougar said:


> i work on park crew at my home hill (too small to be called anything else) and something that gets me upset is when people who are just learning how to ski come to the mini terrian park to ride down it. I have no problems with people learning and falling but please dont do it in the learner park where people who already know how to ride are learning new tricks. The other 95% of the hill is for people who just want to ski or learn how. Ive actually seen parents bring their kids in the mini park and its obvious their kid is still learning to ski, why do it in the park area???


See this all the time!! But its not always just skiers, new snowboarders so it too.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Yesterday. Chair 4 at Kirkwood...great pow day. Thank to my perfect wax job my Arbor was literally flying. and I was passing everybody on flat. Even skiers. This one guy in particular got so pissed off I passed him that started pumping with his poles..as I was pumping my board over some rollers, going flat based and speeding off. He could not pass me again. I could feel he was pissed few meters behind me...I get up to the lift line, turn, stop and unstrap..he had to pass over my board with one ski...and stopped nearby looking at me defiantly. I started laughing and hopped on the chair. What an ass. But nothing could ruin my mood yesterday.


----------



## Reykd (Jan 19, 2012)

I got yelled at by some very old skier the other day at my local hill for "not looking behind me when turning"


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

[sigh] I tried, I really tried to be fair and impartial and not pick on skiers. But yesterday...

They've built a 10-15 foot jump coming off Mushroom into Chucks on Seymour. Now understand, it's in a fenced off park area, it's not just sitting out there. So there's no way you can just wander past it innocently.

So as I was on my approach, 3 skiers came out of nowhere from far right (they had to go around the fencing to get there) and crossed right between the ramp and the knuckle. I was close enough to have to do a hard abort, and mad enough to yell. The last skier turns, looks at me (oh look! someone using the jump! who'da thought?) then turns back and crosses where the other two did. Which gave me a good look at the back of his green jacket which said INSTRUCTOR, for fuck sake. If I had a better description than "moron on skis with an instructor jacket" I'd have talked to administration.

Anyway, I have a theory. Maybe skiers are simply more able to get in trouble because they have poles and can skate around so they don't have to be as concerned about the fall line. Maybe it's not a low species IQ, just increased opportunity to be a twit. Thoughts?


----------



## Madhatter (Jan 8, 2012)

Happened to me yesterday twice with skiers. 
Two old tea bags on the lift asked which way I was getting off the lift - I replied "straight ahead, not going left or right" (I was going to wait at the benche for two friends on their way up) so these wrinkle bags look at me again after my response and literally yell "LEFT OR RIGHT?" there was no one beside me but I looked around anyway and asked politely if they misunderstood when I said straight and proceeded to explain why. Well don't ya know we get off the lift and the tampax twins both turn right into me and go crashing to the ground and then try to poke me with their ski pole as they spew some irrational reason as to why it was my fault. I didn't get mad or freak out - I helped them up and said "I hope you're ok, I know menopause is tough..." Oooh did that get them going...but I just went and sat down and waved as they jabbed there pokey sticks at the earth with rage. 

In short, it's not worth getting all pissed about, it's much easier to just play head games with people who are obviously self-serving. The resorts are generally filled with good people, some just need a little guidance on etiquette while others need a lobotomy :thumbsup:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Madhatter said:


> Happened to me yesterday twice with skiers.
> Two old tea bags on the lift asked which way I was getting off the lift - I replied "straight ahead, not going left or right" (I was going to wait at the benche for two friends on their way up) so these wrinkle bags look at me again after my response and literally yell "LEFT OR RIGHT?" there was no one beside me but I looked around anyway and asked politely if they misunderstood when I said straight and proceeded to explain why. Well don't ya know we get off the lift and the tampax twins both turn right into me and go crashing to the ground and then try to poke me with their ski pole as they spew some irrational reason as to why it was my fault.* I didn't get mad or freak out - I helped them up and said "I hope you're ok, I know menopause is tough..." Oooh did that get them going...but I just went and sat down and waved as they jabbed there pokey sticks at the earth with rage. *
> 
> In short, it's not worth getting all pissed about, it's much easier to just play head games with people who are obviously self-serving. The resorts are generally filled with good people, some just need a little guidance on etiquette while others need a lobotomy :thumbsup:


bravo, round of applause. that's pretty dam good.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> bravo, round of applause. that's pretty dam good.


I concur! that was clutch man:thumbsup:


----------

